# Looking for a temporary spray adhesive



## Billyboy (Jan 25, 2009)

I've been making wooden toys and part of the process is adhering paper templates to the raw wood pieces before I cut them out on the band saw or other tool. I've been using two-sided carpet tape to stick the paper to the wood but have been unhappy with the results - the paper adheres too well.
I've noticed that folks talk about using a spray adhesive instead of carpet tape but I don't know which type and/or brand to buy. Obviously, I don't want something that makes a permanent seal, I just want the paper to stick to the wood until I can cut it out.
Any suggestions?


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

I've used the 3M spray adhesive… it stays tacky forever it seems. It will hold paper tight, but the residue can be a pain to remove, but that goes for most spray adhesives.


----------



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)

I found that spray adhesive was too messy for this application. I use Elmer's Rubber Paper cement. I got mine at an office supply store, I'm it's available elswhere.


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

KRYLON Easy Tack.. It's the best.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

I've got some 3M that I use to stick the pattern for making those little 2×4 reindeer. Its just the can that was on the shelf at Walmart. I think it says on the can to spray on one surface for a temporary stick and spray on both surfaces for a more "permanent" adhesion. I don't know how permanent it could actually hold but it works great for sticking on a pattern to get band sawed. I spray the back of the paper and stick it so there isn't a tacky surface on the parts of the wood that don't need it. It's a piece of cake Billy you'll have no trouble.


----------



## rickf16 (Aug 5, 2008)

Here is a different take on adhering patterns to wood. My wife is a scrapper,(scrap booking, not a fighter). I needed to attach small patterns to band saw and did not have any spray adhesive. What's woodworker to do! I asked my wife if she anything and she suggested I try this :Herma Dotto Dots Dispenser - Temporary. Take a look at the link. I have used this quite bit and I think it works great. No messy spray to deal with and the patterns come off with very little residue. Any left over adhesive just rubs off with your finger. Works great for small patterns. Should be able to find them at any scrapbooking store. My wife had two, not any more!


----------



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

sta-put is a aerosal can comes in red and clear, This is a pretty tough contact adhesive. It's used to attach veneers and such. With a pretty permanent hold, Unless you have laquer thinner. It cleans off pretty quickly and takes 10 seconds to dry. 
You can buy these at cabinet hardware supply shops
seems like Herma Dotto Dots Dispenser might be your best bet


----------



## bayspt (Apr 4, 2008)

I vote for the supper 77 as well.


----------



## joesawdust (Dec 6, 2008)

I do a lot of scrollsaw work and use either Elmer's or Duro spray adhesive to glue up patterns, both should be available at wally world or HD or Lowe's. Also I put blue painters tape on the wood first then glue the pattern to the tape, makes for real easy removal, some people will use clear packing tape instead of the blue tape, but I found that the blue tape leaves no residue.


----------



## JMatt (Mar 2, 2009)

I agree with the 3M Super 77 stuff. I usually spray only 1 side then I let it sit for a few minutes. This lets it set up some so it's only 'tacky'. I don't go crazy when I put it on the wood and rub it down very tightly. Just enough to make it all stick close to the surface. When I'm done, it usually peels off with very little residue left over. I used to use it on RC airplane parts. I used thin paper so if any of it did stick it would sand off easily.

Hope that helps.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

I agree with Greg. I also do some scrollsaw work and have found that the combination of tape and spray glue works really well. I use clear packing tape (i think i currently have duct brand, but i am not in my shop to check) and duro spray adhesive. If the packing tape sticks to well, I use an old hair dryer to warm it up a little and it comes off clean.


----------



## Billyboy (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks to all of you for your great advice. I particularly like Greg's idea to use blue painters tape first, thus eliminating the adhesive residue on the object. I think I'll try a couple of the recommended adhesive sprays too.


----------

